# HAGRS clinics



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the list of clinics at this year's Heart of America Garden Railroad Show. 


Tips and tricks
By Marty Cozad
It’s the little things and the right tools that make a project go good and helps you to enjoy it.


Why build a bridge?
By Marty Cozad


Many types and reasons for having a bridge on your GRR.


Roadbed
By Marty Cozad
A good stable roadbed is the back bone of any GRR.


MTH DCS Protosound 2 – Complete overview
By Ray Manley
What is DCS? Is DCS the same as DCC?
System component overview
Review of control and sound features
Troubleshooting issues
Tips on successful deployment (Track or Battery power)
Install in non-MTH engines


Open Session on General Garden Railroading
By Marty Cozad
Marty will be holding an open discussion on Garden Railroading. A question and answer forum on anything and everything to do with the hobby.


The Basics of Weathering
By Anthony Madrigal ( BUBBA)


Techniques in weathering rolling stock, locomotives and other things on your railroad to achieve a more realistic look.






Entry Level Battery Power.
By Anthony Madrigal ( BUBBA)
The pros and cons of battery power - featuring the Airwire and Aristocraft’s Train Engineer. as they are the easiest to convert and how to wire the engine for battery power.


Gardening basics for your Railroad
By Sheryl Roberts, K-state extension master gardener
Learn some of the basic gardening skills to help make your railroad complete and your garden thrive.


Container gardening
By Sheryl Roberts, K-state extension master gardener
Tips on making your containers, both in and out of the railroad striking and floriferous.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Looks like you got a good selection of clinics going!! 
Hope to make it up there.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

anyone have the time schedule on these clinics please?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Friday ,August 14, 2009 
10 AM Marty Cozad Why Build a Bridge 
11 AM Ray Manley MTH DCS 
12 Noon Sheryl Roberts Container gardening 
1 PM Anthony Madrigal Weathering 
2 PM Marty Cozad Roadbed 

Saturday, August 15, 2009 
10 AM Marty Cozad Tips and Tricks 
11 AM Sheryl Roberts Gardening basic for your railroad 
Noon Marty Cozad Garden Railroading open forum 
2 PM Anthony Madrigal Entry Battery Power


----------

